# small fuel tank



## cdp (Jan 1, 2009)

hello, everybody,

for some strange reason it's only possible to tank 55-58 liter of fuel in my GT-R
HPC says they have it too in their car, and they throw it aside as normal

Nissan asks of us to closely follow the manual (especially what VDC concerns)
so I believe they should do the same and make sure I can take 74 liter in my tank (they even made it bigger in the MY2010)

I just don't like it to drive every 300km to the gasstation
400km would be much better

cdp


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Max 50 or litres in my GTR buddy.


----------



## Rich001 (Jul 13, 2008)

It took me 15 minutes yesterday to get £25 in at which point I give in. I had the nozzle in a karma sutra of positions and still kept clicking off.

Had an audience of bikers and two 911's watching as well.


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Filled mine up twice time now, with 60-65 litres both times (just after range warning at about 40 miles remaining). Both times the car was hot and it just filled without any issues at all.

I suspect if I got it down to true empty on the guage it would take 70+ litres. The problem is that we don't know if it's a 76l tank plus a reserve (usually 5-8l on most cars) or 76l including a reserve and I don't want to run out to find out.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

on a hot day after drive it's harder to fill

I've got more than 50L in one go and my tank is smaller JDM one???


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Rich001 said:


> It took me 15 minutes yesterday to get £25 in at which point I give in. I had the nozzle in a karma sutra of positions and still kept clicking off.
> 
> Had an audience of bikers and two 911's watching as well.


Yep. Does my nut in.

Had a great day blatting it around Oulton Park yesterday and went thru 4 tanks of fuel! Also lost my rear number plate!

It sure is a fine art filling the tank.


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

Andy

Are you doing the Post track inspection to keep the warranty onside?

How hard did you drive and what were your perceptions.

Sorry if this is OT.

D


----------



## peterpeter (Feb 24, 2008)

filled a few times and never had a problem


----------



## richdevil (Dec 16, 2008)

I drove over 30 miles after it said 0 miles on the trip when coming back from the ring, so I know there is at least 5 lt after it says you should run out.
The tank will hold what it says on the spec sheet its just a bit quick to say it is empty!
At least there is less chance of us running out !!!
Who will be brave enough to see how far you can go on 0 miles on the computer??


----------



## cdp (Jan 1, 2009)

so what does this all mean 
some can and some can't
what is it now really
65+ or 55+ 
still not clear
maybe it's not really important
but still


----------



## Kamae (Jun 15, 2009)

The manual does explain that the reserve stores additional fuel and the computer tells you to fill up before you reach this reserve. This is to stop you sucking all the fuel sediment into your lovely new engine. I guess if you really feel the need there's nothing to stop you running it to empty - but with Nissan's attitude over warranties.......


----------



## sumo69 (Mar 31, 2008)

....surprised they haven't bought out a Nissan approved super unleaded thats only available at HPC's @ £2 per litre - the use of V Power or Tesco 99 invalidates the warranty!!

D


----------



## michaelsk (Jul 18, 2007)

richdevil said:


> I drove over 30 miles after it said 0 miles on the trip when coming back from the ring, so I know there is at least 5 lt after it says you should run out.
> The tank will hold what it says on the spec sheet its just a bit quick to say it is empty!
> At least there is less chance of us running out !!!
> Who will be brave enough to see how far you can go on 0 miles on the computer??


brave man, I worry when the computer gets to 40, but getting to 0 must take balls of steel:bowdown1:

At least I now know there is plenty still left


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

I don't understand the original post. Of course the tank is bigger than 55litres. Why would they lie about that?

But the only question as Guy asked is whether the 76l includes or excludes a reserve.

I personally didn't know that cars still had separate reserve tanks.

My Z06 sure as hell doesn't! Two "low fuel" warnings and it ran out on the autobahn last year... 

Oh and I've never had any problems filling it up unless the pump was unusually fast. But I never try to squeeze more in after the first click when it's full; it sprays back violently!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I don't think it has a reserve tank, its very flat at the bottom so typically reads 20-30 miles to go then 5 miles later goes blank

I've driven 25miles after this twice, slowly of course.

its hard to measure at the bottom, the 350z we have is the same


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

It's not a separate reserve tank as such generally. O a 911 for example, as I've seen the tanks at the factory, they have a stated capacity which is the tank itself, then there's a funnel/swan-neck area into which the tank drains and in which the fuel pump is built. This area holds 8 litres of fuel and is the 'reserve'.

On my BMWs I've run the indicator down past zero and it's still not starting cutting out on corners etc, which is the first sign of trouble.

Given that there cannot be any 'crap in the tank' whilst the car is days old, it wouldn't be a bad idea for someone brave to go out with a gallon of fuel in a can in the boot and see what level it does indeed start to cut-out at!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

The "crap in the bottom of the tank" will never get to the injectors anyway. There are filters!


----------

